# Unofficial Youngest Solvers



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Who are the unofficial youngest solvers? I know these from speedcubing.com UWRs:

3x3: Enxi Xie (3 1/2)
3x3 BLD: Yu Da-Hyun (6)

Are there any others you know of? I like to know these, because it's really impressive to see. I can't imagine a 6 year old doing a cube blindfolded. Am I possibly the youngest 4x4 BLD solver (12 and 3 months)?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't imagine a 3 year old doing it sighted. I think BLD is actually easier to understand than sighted solves in many ways. 
I know when I first started cubing, my first instinct was to ask: "How do you cycle pieces?" I ended up learning RUR'U'yL'U'L for 2nd layer edges rather than RURURU'R'U'R', which is a pure 3 cycle. Had I learned the 2nd alg, I would have been able to figure out U perm myself. Instead, I was told to do Sune U Antisune.

Edit: 
I believe Bennett Orlando was younger.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Am I possibly the youngest 4x4 BLD solver (12 and 3 months)?



Bernett Orlando did an OFFICIAL one when he was 11.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Am I possibly the youngest 4x4 BLD solver (12 and 3 months)?
> ...



Oh. Well, Ill have to try to be the youngest 5x5 blder , unless he did that too


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?i=555bf


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Well then, hopefully I'll do 6x6 when it becomes official


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



(And note that Bernett is the current world champion of 5x5x5 BLD!)

Go for youngest 6x6x6 (or 7x7x7) BLDer. If Bernett has done either of them, I haven't heard about it yet.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 9, 2009)

I suggest going back in time byu


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Who are the unofficial youngest solvers? I know these from speedcubing.com UWRs:
> 
> 3x3: Enxi Xie (3 1/2)
> 3x3 BLD: Yu Da-Hyun (6)
> ...


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

That's just incredible.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Who are the unofficial youngest solvers? I know these from speedcubing.com UWRs:
> ...



Fail. That is Yu Da-Hyun. Or is Yu Da-Hyun the father? I always mix up the names.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

What? Check over what you just said.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...


That is a failed response because it was to confusing, and nonetheless didn't make sense.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it was pretty clear. Is Yu Da-Hyun her name or her father's?
I think her father posts her videos here under his name for the account birthday he puts her name, so it's pretty confusing which name belongs to whom.

Edit:
The point was that Byu already mentioned her and you used her to counter "I can't imagine a 6 year old doing a cube blindfolded."

Edit 2:
Byu,
The question was just for making sure who is who. It's not really directed at anyone. You really don't have to be annoyed.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Yu Da-Hyun is the daughter. That's what I said in the original post. Read it.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 9, 2009)

my goal is the youngest to attempt 5+(it depends) cubes on a multi and get them all right. and i plan to do this in a competition


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im gonna be 8th youngest when im official in 1 month. Also i can pretty much do 4x4 bld. Last time i did it, i messed up which ruined my motovation. I will also learn 5x5 bld and be the youngest. Im 10 yrs old and 6 months, wheni do 4x4 bld at nationals ill be 11 and 0 months. Bernett was 11 and 6 months. I hope i succeed!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Good luck to you, keep practicing.


After some months, I have done 3x3 BLD at the comp and have done 4x4 BLD at home! I'll try to do it at US nationals 2012.:
Here it is:


----------

